# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Cần mua

## Nghiêm

Hộp giảm tốc đầu vào 14mm, đầu vào cốt âm, đầu ra mặt bích 60mm, tỉ lệ nhỏ hơn 1/33.

----------


## biết tuốt

em có  2 cái nhưng k nhớ tỷ số lắm  , bác add zalo mai em gủi hình cho

----------


## thanhtruottbi

> Hộp giảm tốc đầu vào 14mm, đầu vào cốt âm, đầu ra mặt bích 60mm, tỉ lệ nhỏ hơn 1/33.


Chào Anh ! 0989 181 041 
Bên em có cung cấp loại mới của hàng SESAME 
không biết Anh có nhu cầu add zalo để biết thêm chi tiết về sản phẩm Anh nhé !

----------

